# Arlaska Suisse



## gabbbahey (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi!

I just bought this vintage watch.

ItÂ´s a Arlaska Suisse and from the 60s. IÂ´ve never heard about the name before. IÂ´ve searched the internet for more info, but I havnÂ´t found anything.

Seems like this forum is filled with people with lots of knowledge about watches, hopefully some about this watch too!

Is there anyone here who knows anything about the manufacturer or the watch model itself?

Thanks!

G


----------

